

The Right Way to Cancel a Meeting - derekc
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/05/16/the-right-way-to-cancel-a-meeting/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
While the advice is good in and of itself, it boils down to this:

* Put yourself in the other person's position, and think about how they'll feel.

So often people are entirely wrapped up in their own world that they don't
step outside their own heads to think about the other person's situation.

Be considerate, consider the other person. Be understanding and helpful. It's
unfortunate that doing so is so rare, but the upside is that if you're one of
the few, you'll be amazed what you get back.

